# Any possible disqualifications to become and EMT?



## DillonQO (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello all, first post on the forum and sorry if its been discussed already i didn't see any forum search engine. Ive recently decided to try and change my career from oil rigs to something more community friendly and helping others. I have a friend who spent 3 years volunteering at local fire department as a Basic medical provider and was allowed to go on a few calls with him and loved it, there's also not much else for jobs around here and i know i can take this skill anywhere and get a job. Basically what I am curious about is if there are any conditions which would make you in eligible to start your EMS training. Criminal background, what charges are and aren't okay, medical conditions such as having a minor corrective surgery, and anything else. Also if there may be a waiver process to be further evaluated such as the US military has. If it varies state to state i am in Colorado so if anyone knows its greatly appreciated. When i was a minor (15) I got in some trouble and was charged with a felony, which eventually got dropped down to a misdemeanor marijuana charge, shortly after i was charged with a class 6 felony of falsifying emergency (i know right and i wanna be an emergency responder). I have no adult criminal charges and have spent years on and off probation trying to rehabilitate my self and my community. Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post just something very important to me.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 15, 2015)

No real good answer for this. Each department is a little different.

In most cases, drug convictions are a DQ. A felony conviction will most likely be an issue too.

However, any real, valid answer would have to come from an employer, not from a random message board.


----------



## DillonQO (Jan 15, 2015)

Understod just thought id try here a place for community among EMTs. Basically the only actual drug charge on my record is possession marijuana under 1 gram, and it was 5 years ago. Other than that the big one is the low level felony i got for falsifying. Hope to maybe get some more answers or input or knowledge on the subject...for example in the military obviously most criminal convitctions are DQ, however theres a waiver process which could possibly (very slimly) get re examined to be enlisted


----------



## DillonQO (Jan 15, 2015)

my next move to obtain further information would be to hopefully speak to some of the people at the local FD&R soon. thanks for any further responses i appreciate any info that could be speculated on the situation


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 15, 2015)

The majority of EMS jobs are with private companies. There's a lot of applicants and there no reason to hire one with a criminal record when there are 10 others with totally clean background checks.

Not to put a damper on things, but that's how it works.

Advice? Stay out of trouble. Talk to an attorney about cleaning up your record. Volunteer as an EMT and make sure you're a reliable person. Talk to an employer about what you can do to make yourself employable. Wait a few more years... Time heals most juvenile transgressions.


----------



## DillonQO (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you sir, trust me the harsh truth is easily handled by me. Reality is I wasn't a model teenager....i turned 18 and took off to work the oil fields where felons are welcome and only the toughest survive. 2 years in that hell completely changed my attitude and outlook on life, while yes criminal records do tend to follow, once sealed and expunged only a certain type of background check clearance can expose a sealed record. Still think im gonna go talk to the local fire department and rescue and see how everything plays out. EMT is a career path i can do for life that will give me great satisfaction and will absolutely fall in with the changes i am making through out my life. Thanks again for the info im gonna try and stay optimistic and see what happens. good night


----------



## MotorMedic (Jan 25, 2015)

Not applicable to your situation but I have heard from local chiefs in my area of WI, that 2 DUI's disqualify an individual from getting an EMT license. I also believe any felony also disqualifies.  Best bet, if in question, contact a lawyer and contact the issuing authority at the state level.


----------



## Crystal Ann (Jan 27, 2015)

From what I do know, felonies will automatically disqualify you.


----------



## B12 (Jan 27, 2015)

Felonies will automatically disqualify you, any child abuse, molestation, or other charges will automatically disqualify you, and at least in my state and department, bad driving records will disqualify you.


----------



## FelonaEMT (Jul 14, 2020)

No felonies do not automatically disqualify you contrary to what people keep saying!!! People , STOP giving misleading information and don’t say violent felonies either because I will personally throw my NREMT number at ya.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 14, 2020)

FelonaEMT said:


> No felonies do not automatically disqualify you contrary to what people keep saying!!! People , STOP giving misleading information and don’t say violent felonies either because I will personally throw my NREMT number at ya.


The NREMT will give a number to anyone with money as their policy is that they "may deny" in any situation.  Idaho on the other hand won't even give your application a look.  Section 210 of this document. https://adminrules.idaho.gov/rules/current/16/160506.pdf

So yes.  You might have an NREMT number.  But there may not be many states that will allow you to work.  (None that I know of, but I also don't care to look as I have better things to do.)


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 14, 2020)

@FelonaEMT, I'm curious... where are you an EMT?  Meaning, in what state?  are you part of a municipal system?  Are you on the ambulance, or do you work for a non-ambulance based system? did you pass the background check?

The truth is, anyone can pass the NREMT.  it's just a simple test, so a felony might not be an automatic disqualifier.  But getting a state to grant you a state certification, and getting a job in EMS with a violent felony on your record is a lot harder, it not impossible.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2020)

Thread closed as 5 year bumpand already being discussed in another thread.


----------

